# Plex is getting more expensive -- unless you sign up right now



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Plex is getting more expensive -- unless you sign up right now*

(engadget.com) - Already a subscriber to media outfit Plex's services? Good news: when the company raises its prices at the end of the month, you won't be affected. For everyone who signs up for the firm's Plex Pass subscription come September 29th, however, the price goes up. Monthly fees will raise from $4 to $5 and annual renewals will jump from $30 to $40. The biggest change comes to lifetime memberships, as the associated fee is doubling....

Full Story Here


----------

